# ABT's and First LOL cook - lessons learned



## dave from mesa (Mar 25, 2010)

Well did our first ever leg of lamb smoke. I boned it, first for this also. Marinated if for 2 days (1st mistake) in EVOO, S&P, kufta spice (middle eastern spice), rosemary and a bunch of garlic. 
Smoker at 225 (2nd mistake) and it cooked for 3 hrs.
In the mean time did up some ABT's. No after pics, sorry.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/dmsjas/?action=view&current=IMG_0065.jpg

LOL ready to go in the smoker.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/dmsjas/?action=view&current=IMG_0068.jpg

Finished and out of the smoker. Wrapped it in foil and rolled it up in a big blanket. Didn't have a cooler available so just put it on the counter.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/dmsjas/?action=view&current=IMG_0069.jpg

Sliced and ready to go. Came out a little short of medium and real juicy.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/dmsjas/?action=view&current=IMG_0072.jpg

Next time I am only going to use marinade for over night. Meat seemed a little soft.
I will also cook it a a higher temp, maybe 250.
Friends that came for dinner are not big lamb fans but said I could make that for them anytime so I guess it wasn't too bad.

Well thanks for looking and any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 25, 2010)

Well to me if the people eating it liked it then it was a job well done, so well done


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 25, 2010)

looks good to me... i have only done lamb on the rotisserie though... want to try it smoked sometime this summer...


----------



## roller (Mar 25, 2010)

I am not a big lamb eater, but that looks real good...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 25, 2010)

I love lamb on my smoker!!!! Good job.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks great, if they really don't like lamb, and said they'd eat it again, then you did something right


----------



## acemakr (Mar 25, 2010)

What NG said.....


----------



## chuckrinwv (Mar 25, 2010)

looks really good to me.  I haven't tried cooking lamb, can't say I have ate a lot of it.  but for some reason, I am thinking this weekend, I will be smoking some.  I see several recipes for marinates but no one mentions what flavor smoke.   

Any suggestions would be apreciated.   

Thanks in advance


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 25, 2010)

I used Apple. 
Forgot to put that in my original post.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks good from here.
Thinking about picking up a leg, they are going on sale for $1.99lb tomorrow.


----------

